# 20" Gabel für Lastenrad



## Ulyssanov (9. September 2014)

Hi Leute,

wahrscheinlich wird bei dem Threadtitel erst mal die Stirn gerunzelt und tatsächlich fühlt es sich komisch an im Trialforum zu posten 

Ich glaube ihr könnt mir aber am ehesten helfen: Ich bin dabei ein Lastenrad selbst zu bauen und auf der Suche nach einer passenden Gabel. Trialgabeln scheinen so ziemlich das einzige zu sein, das alles bietet was ich brauche: 20", 1 1/8 Zoll Ahead Schaft und Disc-Aufnahmen. 

Daher wollte ich mal fragen wo man so etwas (gerne auch gebraucht) gut kaufen kann. Bisher habe ich da nichts unter 80€ gesehen, gibt's vielleicht auch was günstigeres? Kann auch gerne verranzt, alt oder hässlich sein. Passende Laufräder für schmales Geld konnte ich ebenfalls noch nicht finden (20" mit Disc-Nabe). Vielleicht hat ja sogar jemand was anzubieten oder einen anderweitigen Tipp.


----------



## kamo-i (9. September 2014)

Vor allem sollten die Gabeln im Trial-Bereich ein super Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Stabilität sein! 

Den Verkaufe-Thread von uns kennst du? Der ist eigentlich recht gut gepflegt. Aber bitte die Leute direkt per PN anschreiben. 

Laufräder gibt es da auch. 20 Zoll und Disc ist dann aber doch etwas seltener. Bzw. wenn, dann eher hinten als vorne... 

gruß, 
massa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

